# Rick Beato Interviews Sting and Dominic Miller



## Zedcars (Nov 18, 2021)

Great interview!


----------



## alcorey (Nov 19, 2021)

Rick seemed a little nervous at first but found his way in with these phenomenal players.
Really a great watch - he's a talented person who can surely start and keep a real conversation moving along quite well


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow. Within the first two minutes I could not resonate more than with Sting's take on the essence of all music: _surprise_. "Composition is really about surprise."

That Sting gives a song only 8 bars to hear a surprise or he lets it go = a rigorous standard! JS Bach achieved it routinely; yet, that is a target each of us (message to self) should emulate in our own art.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. I like 6/8 (and 3/4), too: Those time signatures kind of naturally swing and are "fun" (there's that word again) to solo over. (for example, "Minuano" and the verses in "Whipping Post")

Enlightening insight into his songwriting/arranging processes (and [spit take] moment about Dominic's audition)


----------



## alcorey (Nov 19, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Thanks for posting this. I like 6/8 (and 3/4), too: Those time signatures kind of naturally swing and are "fun" (there's that word again) to solo over. (for example, "Minuano" and the verses in "Whipping Post")
> 
> Enlightening insight into his songwriting/arranging processes (and [spit take] moment about Dominic's audition)


Fun is right! 6/8. (Not to take away from Sting, Dominic and Rick!!!)

Minuano


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2021)

Great conversation. The reverence for Bach is gratifying (and not surprising). Sting and Dominic (and the other band members over the years) are such consummate musicians, impossible not to respect and admire.


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 19, 2021)

Omar Hakim's drum orgasm on Burn For You, live from Bring on the Night, is one of my favorite musical moments ever.


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2021)

It's always weird to hear somebody like Sting or someone posting on a forum mention Omar, I went to high school with his daughters... why the heck did I never ask to meet him?!


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 19, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> Omar Hakim's drum orgasm on Burn For You, live from Bring on the Night, is one of my favorite musical moments ever.


i remember watching that on Youtube repeatedly. A drum performance that brought the whole audience to its feet. 

In case you have not seen this, Omar lights up both Herbie Hancock and Stanley Clarke. The quartet clearly were in a state of exhilaration for this performance.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 21, 2021)

Follow-up video from Rick is quite interesting too. It never occurred to me that these big artists would be watching YouTube videos about them. But Rick’s channel isn’t small any more so it makes sense.

If you get a chance to watch the one where he chats to Seal it’s also really enlightening.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 21, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Follow-up video from Rick is quite interesting too. It never occurred to me that these big artists would be watching YouTube videos about them. But Rick’s channel isn’t small any more so it makes sense.


Thanks for posting this follow-up. 
Though I don't see all of Beato's videos, he gained mega street cred with me in his 1st interview with Steve Vai. There he did a deep dive into how Vai as a young college student transcribed Zappa's music by ear (cassette and stubby pencil); how he worked out the intricate tuplet notation within each FZ song; capturing Colaiuta's rhythmic intricacies... At the end of the video, Vai himself was noticeably impressed at how deep Beato steered the interview. This is a gem worthy of attention.


----------

